# Barracuda - what happens if you get caught?



## happyhour

We are going to stock up for Christmas but what would happen if we were to get caught? 

Happyhour


----------



## Elphaba

Caught? Caught doing what? Provided you have an alcohol licence you are allowed to drive via Sharjah and keep alcohol in your home (within your limits). If you don't have a licence then you are breaking the law. 

If you are stopped in Sharjah and cannot show a valid alcohol licence all the booze could be confiscated and you can be fined. The police could get involved and worst case - prison. Few people get caught, but everyone should ensure that the bottles/cans are not visible whilst driving along. I would have thought that there was a higher chance of being stopped this weekend, as the police will be aware that expats will be making booze runs.

Note that Barracuda is likely to be rammed this weekend. A better option may be the Al Hamra Cellar (another similar shop) in RAK.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980

happyhour said:


> We are going to stock up for Christmas but what would happen if we were to get caught?
> 
> Happyhour


Not too sure as Sharjah (which you have to drive through) is a dry state, it would probably result in confiscation and a fine at the very least to custodial sentence and deportation at worse.

One of my friends who has been here about ten years told me a cautionary tale which I shall share.

After driving back from Barracuda with a full 4x4 stacked with beer a local started driving next to them beeping his horn and wanting them to stop. After a while and as she was with her husband they stopped at the side of the road. The local claimed that they had hit his car and he wanted to call the police. They had never seen nor struck the car and quickly realised that he was trying to extort the beer stash thinking they would just hand it over to keep it quiet.

As they were close to the Dubai/Sharjah border her husband told the driver that his wife needed to go home to pick up the kids and that he would wait with him by the side of the road until the police came - there was no damage to either car. The local apparently became irate but her husband is a big Kenyan guy so he blocked his way whilst his wife drove off across the border to safety...

...strangely once his wife had gone with the beer, the local was no longer interested in getting the police involved and promptly drove off. Once my friend had off-loaded the beer at home, she came back to pick her husband up where she had left him.

My advice would be -

1. Drive carefully and avoid the possibility of an accident
2. Make sure your vehicle is serviceable and that you can self recover 
3. Go in a 2 vehicle convoy with 2 people in each so if something happens you have a recovery vehicle that can get the beer away until the other vehicle is fixed and so that no person is left on their own
4. Don't make it blantantly obvious by stuffing your vehicle as full as it can get!
5. If you're involved in an accident using just one vehicle and your vehicle is still working leave a point of contact and get that booze out of there!!

Anything is possible, It's all about minimising risk! 


HTH


----------



## Elphaba

Happyhour - please note my response.

Best not to guess as the right answer, especially when there are potential serious consequences if incorrect. 



To clarify for everyone. The law says it is illegal for residents to keep alcohol in their home if they do not have a licence. This also means that whilst you can legally buy the stuff in certain other emirates, it is illegal to transport it through Sharjah if you do not have a Dubai or AD licence. Certainly a rather daft set up, and thousands of people break the law, but at least be aware of the risks you are taking.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980

Elphaba said:


> Happyhour - please note my response.
> 
> Best not to guess as the right answer, especially when there are potential serious consequences if incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify for everyone. The law says it is illegal for residents to keep alcohol in their home if they do not have a licence. This also means that whilst you can legally buy the stuff in certain other emirates, it is illegal to transport it through Sharjah if you do not have a Dubai or AD licence. Certainly a rather daft set up, and thousands of people break the law, but at least be aware of the risks you are taking.
> 
> -


My understanding of the law was that regardless of having a liquor licence in Dubai or Abu Dhabi you could not legally possess alchohol in Sharjah, be it passing through or otherwise.

and thus in doing so you are breaking the law

On givng the advice in the first place I made the assumption that the person had a liquor licence for their own property.


----------



## crazymazy1980

... and my friend had/still has a liquor licence for Dubai.


----------



## caldwema

crazymazy1980 said:


> Not too sure as Sharjah (which you have to drive through) is a dry state, it would probably result in confiscation and a fine at the very least to custodial sentence and deportation at worse.
> 
> One of my friends who has been here about ten years told me a cautionary tale which I shall share.
> 
> After driving back from Barracuda with a full 4x4 stacked with beer a local started driving next to them beeping his horn and wanting them to stop. After a while and as she was with her husband they stopped at the side of the road. The local claimed that they had hit his car and he wanted to call the police. They had never seen nor struck the car and quickly realised that he was trying to extort the beer stash thinking they would just hand it over to keep it quiet.
> 
> As they were close to the Dubai/Sharjah border her husband told the driver that his wife needed to go home to pick up the kids and that he would wait with him by the side of the road until the police came - there was no damage to either car. The local apparently became irate but her husband is a big Kenyan guy so he blocked his way whilst his wife drove off across the border to safety...
> 
> ...strangely once his wife had gone with the beer, the local was no longer interested in getting the police involved and promptly drove off. Once my friend had off-loaded the beer at home, she came back to pick her husband up where she had left him.
> 
> My advice would be -
> 
> 1. Drive carefully and avoid the possibility of an accident
> 2. Make sure your vehicle is serviceable and that you can self recover
> 3. Go in a 2 vehicle convoy with 2 people in each so if something happens you have a recovery vehicle that can get the beer away until the other vehicle is fixed and so that no person is left on their own
> 4. Don't make it blantantly obvious by stuffing your vehicle as full as it can get!
> 5. If you're involved in an accident using just one vehicle and your vehicle is still working leave a point of contact and get that booze out of there!!
> 
> Anything is possible, It's all about minimising risk!
> 
> 
> HTH


Wow that is quite a story Crazy. I can believe it though, some people here (anywhere you go actually) will try whatever they can. 
I have to say the best advice I have been given about obtaining and having Liquor is to make it as inconspicuous as possible. As long as you are not blatant about it you should be okay. I would do my best to make sure the liquor was secured and completely covered in the car. And Crazy’s idea about going in a 2 car convey in probably a really good one. Best to cover all your bases.


----------



## Andy Capp

That's a variation of another story that involves the irate "local" and the western expat, whether there ever was any truth in the it I don't know but it's been doing the rounds longer than the sightings of Elvis in Tesco's in Hull....

The police aren't bothered about you transporting booze, a friend of mine was stopped in Sharjah for speeding 2 years ago with all his grog on open view in the back of his open top jeep, the police could not have not noticed it, didn't say anything and fined him AED100 for not having his reg document....

The police frankly can't be bothered with the hassle unless there's a blitz, which there may be at this time of year.

Another option is to go to the hole in the wall which is the building site to the left of the Ajamn Beach Hotel, cheap as chips. (It's not just 3 holes in the wall, it does have a proper wine shop there too). Failing that, go to www.centaurusint.net order what you want and have them deliver to you... Now that's a good idea...


----------



## happyhour

Oh dear...but what I expected. My husband's liquor licence won't be finalised until after christmas. Really don't want to have a dry christmas but is it worth the risk!?

Not so Happyhour


----------



## crazymazy1980

happyhour said:


> Oh dear...but what I expected. My husband's liquor licence won't be finalised until after christmas. Really don't want to have a dry christmas but is it worth the risk!?
> 
> Not so Happyhour


Do you not know anyone who already has one and if so then go with them.

Sorted


----------



## SFarrell

Cant beleive no one has mentioned Abu Dhabi, everytime i have bought alcohol there ive never been asked for a liquor license. 

And guess what, you dont need to drive through Sharja!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp

But you do have to pay the 30% tax don't you?


----------



## FlyingDodo

caldwema said:


> Wow that is quite a story Crazy. I can believe it though, some people here (anywhere you go actually) will try whatever they can.
> I have to say the best advice I have been given about obtaining and having Liquor is to make it as inconspicuous as possible. As long as you are not blatant about it you should be okay. I would do my best to make sure the liquor was secured and completely covered in the car. And Crazy’s idea about going in a 2 car convey in probably a really good one. Best to cover all your bases.


 
I thought that we had all agreed, that to save space and legal exposure (for the rest of us), that Crazy would do the beer runs in his pimped out BMW?


----------



## R_DSilva

*Be careful*



happyhour said:


> We are going to stock up for Christmas but what would happen if we were to get caught?
> 
> Happyhour


I would recommend go there on a Friday afternoon when traffic is thin, buy limited quantities, travel in 2 cars if possible, drive carefully back.

Even with a liquor licence, you need to make sure that Barracuda enters the amount that you have bought on the licence, else you are buying illegally.


----------



## R_DSilva

*No Tax*



Andy Capp said:


> But you do have to pay the 30% tax don't you?


You dont pay 30% tax - prices are same as Dubai Duty Free (sometimes cheaper)


----------



## Andy Capp

Well I live and learn, so it's only the Emirate of Dubai that has the 30% tax?

Having said that, that is where most of the pissed up people (of all nationalities ) live...


----------



## Sparkysair

I can recommend somewhere easily accessible in AD that doesn't ask for licenses, doesn't add on the tax and has a really good selection of wines and spirits - pm me for more info! Not that I'm advocating unlicensed purchasing and transportation of alcohol of course.....


----------



## Ogri750

happyhour said:


> Oh dear...but what I expected. My husband's liquor licence won't be finalised until after christmas. Really don't want to have a dry christmas but is it worth the risk!?
> 
> Not so Happyhour


I will be going there one evening over the next few days. Give me a shout if you want to tag along, and yes, I have a licence


----------



## Pasanada

You wouldn't catch me driving through Sharjah with a boot full of booze.....

Ogri, hope the Achbach (sp?) was good!


----------



## rj.uk

Elphaba said:


> Caught? Caught doing what? Provided you have an alcohol licence you are allowed to drive via Sharjah and keep alcohol in your home (within your limits). If you don't have a licence then you are breaking the law.
> 
> If you are stopped in Sharjah and cannot show a valid alcohol licence all the booze could be confiscated and you can be fined. The police could get involved and worst case - prison. Few people get caught, but everyone should ensure that the bottles/cans are not visible whilst driving along. I would have thought that there was a higher chance of being stopped this weekend, as the police will be aware that expats will be making booze runs.
> 
> Note that Barracuda is likely to be rammed this weekend. A better option may be the Al Hamra Cellar (another similar shop) in RAK.
> 
> -


Thanks for that. That's why hubby gave me a list of drinks to bring over !!!!


----------



## macca_24

rj.uk said:


> Thanks for that. That's why hubby gave me a list of drinks to bring over !!!!


Duty free do you mean, would 4 litres be enough for a christmas bash


----------



## rj.uk

macca_24 said:


> Duty free do you mean, would 4 litres be enough for a christmas bash


Do you mean I can take 4 bottles? I am bringing my mum in law with me so 8 litres in total if that's the case.


----------



## macca_24

4 more and its a case isn't it, 1 dozen, sounds like a party to me


----------



## macca_24

Yes 4 litres of alcohol each is allowed duty free coming in to Dubai prices are pretty good at the aiport same as Barracuda


----------



## rj.uk

macca_24 said:


> Yes 4 litres of alcohol each is allowed duty free coming in to Dubai prices are pretty good at the aiport same as Barracuda


Thanks a lot guys. I'll be happy because I can bring more red wine for myself!


----------



## macca_24

Thats probably a good idea because you can get most spirits here cheap, but you might not be able to get you favourite wine


----------



## happyhour

crazymazy1980 said:


> My understanding of the law was that regardless of having a liquor licence in Dubai or Abu Dhabi you could not legally possess alchohol in Sharjah, be it passing through or otherwise.
> 
> and thus in doing so you are breaking the law
> 
> On givng the advice in the first place I made the assumption that the person had a liquor licence for their own property.


This seems to me the correct response. Accepting this as the law, i.e. that whether you have a liquor licence or not, if you are caught transporting through Sharjah you are breaking the law. The answer I really need is what is the maximum or likely penalty. Confiscation and a fine is very different to imprisonment and deportation. Is someone able to give a definitive response?

Its all about risk management!


----------



## hotncold

Take a look at this, 

Gulfnews: Conmen bribe alcohol buyers in Ajman

I know its a bit out of date but it does say;

"An official at Ajman Police told Gulf News that non-Muslims can buy alcohol for personal use only from outlets in Umm Al Quwain, Ajman, Dubai and Abu Dhabi if they have a liquor licence.

He added that non-Muslims who have legally bought alcohol are allowed to transport it for personal use only in their vehicles through any emirate, although they must not be under the influence of alcohol behind the wheel."


----------



## andyhiggins

Is Barracuda open today 26th November 2009?


----------



## Andy Capp

andyhiggins said:


> Is Barracuda open today 26th November 2009?


Not untill 6pm mate - but you could always call them.....

Tel: 06-7681555


----------



## Felixtoo2

You could just tell them that as part of your debt restructuring you had decided to liquify some of your assets!!


----------



## Man

OMG! How will I ever survive there? I'm not a criminal, I just like a beer after work..


----------



## Elphaba

Easy. Get a licence and drink responsibility. 

-


----------



## Man

I'd like to apply for one before I get there so I can hit the ground running upon my arrival?


----------



## Elphaba

Man said:


> I'd like to apply for one before I get there so I can hit the ground running upon my arrival?


You can't. You have to have residency and a tenancy contract to do so.

You will still be able to drink in bars as no one asks to see a licence. It's really just for buying alcohol in shops in Dubai and a legal measure if keeping alcohol in the house.

Besides you have a duty free allowance of 4 litres on arrival & the shops in the airport (just after baggage collection) are good value.

-


----------



## bubble_boy

Man said:


> I'd like to apply for one before I get there so I can hit the ground running upon my arrival?


You need to have a residency visa and lease agreement, so unfortunately you can't apply beforehand.


----------



## Man

bubbles said:


> You need to have a residency visa and lease agreement, so unfortunately you can't apply beforehand.


I'm not crazy about bureaucracy..I even dread going to the DMV here every 12 years to renew my drivers license and that only takes a few minutes, and I don't like rules and regulations, my father had to stop telling me what to do at age 13. I'm only taking this assignment to get away from the Ex, but I might want to wait until something opens up in the Bangkok office.. 

Concerned


----------



## ratpick_2000

Did he drop you on your head when you were small?


----------



## Elphaba

ratpick_2000 said:


> Did he drop you on your head when you were small?


----------



## Man

Very funny guys...But seriously now. I have 7 days to get my stuff together. I'm leaning towards pretending to do that- then back out of the deal at the very last moment. So i'm basicly on a ten day vacation here. Honestly all this talk of personal Liqour licenses and expensive chicken has made me think twice.


----------



## bubble_boy

Yeah. Rather go to Bangkok. Dubai is not the land of the free.


----------



## Man

bubbles said:


> Yeah. Rather go to Bangkok. Dubai is not the land of the free.


Thats like from one extreme to another. You know "one night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble and makes the gangsters crumble"? They'd probably find me floating down the Yangtze River face down if I lived there. I always find trouble. I'm probably going to stay right where I am with my girlfriends, my sports, and my reasonably priced meats.


----------



## ukko

*Real threat!*



happyhour said:


> We are going to stock up for Christmas but what would happen if we were to get caught?
> 
> Happyhour


I read this article yesterday...
This previously described situation happened to me today! These 2"gentlemen" driving a white BMW X5 with DUBAI plates and they were wearing local traditional clothing! But there is more than meets the eye... there are not just one vehicle involved, but 2! This occasion silver/metallic green Infiniti FX35.

What they do is they follow You from the shop untill You get to Sharjah area. Then on open road the desquise car (Infinitifx35 this time) starts to pass you from Your left with a very high speed flashing his lights an all. In the meantime, the white X5 is right behind You on Your right. Whilst You are trying to get out of the way of this Infiniti the X5 is changing his lane to his left and "accidently" hits You. This is what they tried, but i managed to avoid the collision. Then they started to follow me (Infiniti disappears after the first try) for several kilometers, but i was driving like i did not see them. Finally they come alonside and tried to get me to stop. I just ignored them. They came right behind me and actually BUMPED my rear fender with the front corner of the X5! I could not believe, that they would do something like that amongst all the other traffic. They come alonside me again as we were closing the border of Dubai and tried to get me to stop by opening the window and waving with their hands. I ignored them again and then they just disappeared. 

This BMW had a lot of marks on his front bumper on both sides before hitting me, so i guess it is a common practise for them... So if someone civilian bumps You while coming from shopping in Barracuda, just keep going... at least untill You are 100% sure You are in Dubai before You stop...


----------



## paisleypark

is there a way of NOT driving thru Sharja on your way back to Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek

Not really, but safest taking the Bypass Road (611).


----------



## Andy Capp

ukko said:


> I read this article yesterday...
> This previously described situation happened to me today! These 2"gentlemen" driving a white BMW X5 with DUBAI plates and they were wearing local traditional clothing! But there is more than meets the eye... there are not just one vehicle involved, but 2! This occasion silver/metallic green Infiniti FX35.
> 
> What they do is they follow You from the shop untill You get to Sharjah area. Then on open road the desquise car (Infinitifx35 this time) starts to pass you from Your left with a very high speed flashing his lights an all. In the meantime, the white X5 is right behind You on Your right. Whilst You are trying to get out of the way of this Infiniti the X5 is changing his lane to his left and "accidently" hits You. This is what they tried, but i managed to avoid the collision. Then they started to follow me (Infiniti disappears after the first try) for several kilometers, but i was driving like i did not see them. Finally they come alonside and tried to get me to stop. I just ignored them. They came right behind me and actually BUMPED my rear fender with the front corner of the X5! I could not believe, that they would do something like that amongst all the other traffic. They come alonside me again as we were closing the border of Dubai and tried to get me to stop by opening the window and waving with their hands. I ignored them again and then they just disappeared.
> 
> This BMW had a lot of marks on his front bumper on both sides before hitting me, so i guess it is a common practise for them... So if someone civilian bumps You while coming from shopping in Barracuda, just keep going... at least untill You are 100% sure You are in Dubai before You stop...


This story has been going around for years, like the speed limits in Jumeriah one.

Absolute bollocks.


----------



## Andy Capp

paisleypark said:


> is there a way of NOT driving thru Sharja on your way back to Dubai?


There isn't at all.

But it's not illegal transporting alcohol for personal use into Dubai as long as you have a drinks licence.

Jeez people, I'd rather be stopped by Sharjah police than Dubais!

(and just to add, yes I've been stopped by both....)


----------



## Felixtoo2

Surely if you just stay on the Emirates Road and take the turn off signed for Dreamland you don`t go through Sharjah? Last time I went I don`t remember going anywhere near that traffic nightmare.


----------



## Andy Capp

Felixtoo2 said:


> Surely if you just stay on the Emirates Road and take the turn off signed for Dreamland you don`t go through Sharjah? Last time I went I don`t remember going anywhere near that traffic nightmare.


You do go through Sharjah Emirate, it's impossible to avoid it.


----------



## mayotom

Andy Capp said:


> You do go through Sharjah Emirate, it's impossible to avoid it.



could always go via Oman,,,

or maybe just buy your booze in Abu Dhabi


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> This story has been going around for years, like the speed limits in Jumeriah one.
> 
> Absolute bollocks.


Aye, load of bollocks and even so, it wouldn't be the locals you'd be worried about anyway.


----------



## Tropicana

ukko said:


> They came right behind me and actually BUMPED my rear fender with the front corner of the X5! I could not believe, that they would do something like that amongst all the other traffic. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What are the penalties for intentionally hitting someone like that?
> 
> Can they get off by saying "its my country" ?


----------



## BerndinDubai

Has anyone been to No 9 Warehouse as an alternative to barracuda? How do the prices and range compare?


----------



## Andy Capp

Never been, the place in Ajman (hole in the wall, although it does have a shop too) between Ajman Beach Hotel and the new (partially built) hotels is cheap though, not as glam as barracuda but it is a bit cheaper.

Directions, on the northern end of Ajman Corniche past Ajman Chamber Of Commerce and straight on, u turn at Kempinski and turn right after Ajman Beach Hotel


----------



## sdh080

BerndinDubai said:


> Has anyone been to No 9 Warehouse as an alternative to barracuda? How do the prices and range compare?


What one is No 9 warehouse?

I generally use a certain establishment in RAK who are also the main shop in Dubai for alcohol, one of the perks of the job


----------



## ukko

Andy Capp said:


> This story has been going around for years, like the speed limits in Jumeriah one.
> 
> Absolute bollocks.


If You say so... however the rubber marks from X5's tyre says different on my rear bumper...


----------



## stewart

BerndinDubai said:


> Has anyone been to No 9 Warehouse as an alternative to barracuda? How do the prices and range compare?


Not been to that one, but what AC said about Ajman isnot bad or you can go to numerous places in AD where there is no 30% tax as well.:eyebrows:


----------

